# Eating Racoons, Possums?



## PITBULL

Has anyone tried eating Racoons or possums?
I have seen several ***** while squirill hunting lately and was wondering if anyone had ate them before. or had a good way to cook them. 
What about rabies? what would happen if you ate a rabid animal?


----------



## Zofchak

I don't know about the rabies issue, but speaking from my limited (for a reason) experience eating raccoon it is not worth the effort. The meat has a very ususal sweet taste which was not at all to my liking. (If they had one of those vommiting "smilies" I would put one here).


----------



## 2inthechest1intheHead

From a few people that **** was similar to raost beef. At least how they cooked it.


----------



## walleyeman2006

as long as they arent near water...... ***** that live on the shore of saginaw bay are no good they get very fishy but 5 miles inland they are fine to me its kinda like bear meat


----------



## alex-v

I have been told that 'Possoms are best when brined overnight (or slightly longer) and then smoked. Never did try it myself but people up in the Algonac area say it was the way to go.


----------



## Frantz

I have never had it myself, but my brother used to take all his rats and ***** to Grandma Allen who lived up the road from us and she would make a mincemeat pie that he would just scarf down.


----------



## Handlining Rules

this is just wrong.


----------



## Westlakedrive

Please reference possum recipe I posted in the recipe section. YUMMY!


----------



## glockman55

I've tried **** before, a lot like Bear, a little greasy. as for possum, I don't think I could force myself to try that. Hell I've even tried coots before, :chicken: It sure don't taste like chicken..LOL


----------



## baydog2

Tried them before in a gravy with sided with wild rice. :corkysm55  I thought I was in heaven, girl sure knew how to cook it. I would try it again but I heard they are hard to clean because of the glands you have to remove from the legs. Now those rat looking possum no way could I eat them.:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960

Zofchak said:


> I don't know about the rabies issue, but speaking from my limited (for a reason) experience eating raccoon it is not worth the effort. The meat has a very ususal sweet taste which was not at all to my liking. (If they had one of those vommiting "smilies" I would put one here).


what he said...


I DO have one of those....
























That's just N A S T Y . . . . .

A '****'ll eat ANYTHING and what they won't a opossum will - pour some bacon grEEzE on a road apple sometime , just so you can convince yourself & as the Snackwell's "Snack Fairy" says:

"Snack HappY!!"
:yikes:
*R*


----------



## Rodbuster

That's just N A S T Y . . . . .


PERFECT RESPONCE!! LOL


----------



## alex-v

I think that this link was posted on this msg board in another forum but here it is: Wild Game Recipes
Several for both '**** and 'Possum.


----------



## huxIIIhammer

PITBULL said:


> Has anyone tried eating Racoons or possums?
> I would only recommend this if your extremly drunk lol


----------



## newbostonmike

I'd call possum the nastiest animal on earth. They eat garbage !!!!!! A racoon on the other hand is supposed to be good. I have never had it myself, but I would try it.


----------



## swmfdotcom

huxIIIhammer said:


> PITBULL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried eating Racoons or possums?
> I would only recommend this if your extremly drunk lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too
> 
> I would say more like on the verge of death.Now my dad says some guy at his old job in Bridgeman brought in a deep fried woodchuck and he said it was kick @$$,dont know if I can muster that either.
Click to expand...


----------



## stinger63

2inthechest1intheHead said:


> From a few people that **** was similar to raost beef. At least how they cooked it.


I ate some raccon many years ago and did have a similar flavor like roast beef but with fattier taste.:yikes: 
Its not the best of wild game to eat but it is edible:yikes:


----------



## manitoba

tdp both walleye man and me /////////////////////////goood night


----------



## fasthunter

I've never eaten either, but my Dad used to eat possum all of the time at my Great Grandpa's in Kentucky. He said it was actually really good. I don't know how he cooked it though. I know that I have a tendency to like wierd foods so I would probably like any living creature that isn't a human if it's cooked a certain way.:lol: :evilsmile


----------



## Ralph Smith

Never had either, but my dad used to tell me that raccoon was good. Remember the old "motel hell" movie......."Meats.....Meats.....and a mans gotta eat".:lol:


----------

